# Quick question - will a E61 VST basket fit Gaggia Classic?



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

As the title says. Can't seem to find an 18g VST for the Classic so assume they are the same as the E61 types. Can someone confirm/ deny. If not, where would I get a 18g VST for a Classic Gaggia? Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it will fit. 18 gm will fit in spouted P/F but not the 20 gm as it is too deep


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Yes it will fit. 18 gm will fit in spouted P/F but not the 20 gm as it is too deep


Great - thanks!


----------

